# Autosleeper Nuevo on Boxer chassis, help required!



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Have just left some motorcaravanners who are staying in the driveway of my friends in their Autosleeper Nuevo until 7am Monday morning when they leave for a 3 week visit to France.

They have now found that their leisure battery is not holding the charge. They will be visiting Halfords, Maplins or whoever in the morning to get a replacement one but their problem is that they do not know how to remove the seat to replace the battery.

Anyone out there with advice?

PS I have introduced them to MHF by the way!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It should be 4 Hex-head screws 1 at the front of each runner and 1 at the back, the seat then just lifts off.

They then need to remove the plate that holds the battery down at it's base and that needs a 11/12/13mm (??) open ended spanner. 

They also need exactly the right height of battery to fit under the seat - not all do - or the seat won't fit back on without fouling the terminals and could short them out.

Halfords won't be cheap (I know that from bitter experience after having to buy a battery there in an emergency) and they could be better off trying to find a camping shop/motorhome dealer who is open tomorrow.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Invicta

Stanner has it nearly right! :wink:  

If their van has rotating seats (and it most probably has) they will need to unbolt the turntable, rather than the seat runners. No need to undo the seat runners as the turntable can remain attached to the seat as it is lifted off.

Same principle exactly, but I think from memory they are hex head screws rather than socket head. It will be obvious as soon as they look closely.

Also you could warn them about the weight of the seat. It will be a lot heavier than they are expecting, so be prepared and possibly get help to steady it and take some of the weight. 8O 

Hope this helps - and I also hope my memory is accurate. Long time since I had the seat off! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for info Guys!

They are going to try Maplins in Canterbury for a leisure battery. There is also a very good motor parts supply place nearby that is also open on Sundays.

Now that Brownhills have gone from Chartham Hatch, near Canterbury, (I wonder why?!) there is 'Choose Leisure' that is next door to the old BH site who I think may also be able to assist.

With all this instant information available I think I have really 'sold' MHF to them!

Thanks again.
Invicta (Peggy)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> but I think from memory they are hex head screws rather than socket head.





Stanner said:


> It should be 4 Hex-head screws


 :wink:


----------

